# WHOOT! WHOOT! I am SOOOOO happy!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I just called OFA because Quincy's hips, elbows and S/A were sent digitally three weeks ago and nothing is on their site yet. BUT, the results are in. S/A- normal, elbows- normal, hips- EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you tell I am doing the happy dance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So Betty, Jenny and Quincy are all excellent! I am so blessed! :amen:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So very happy for you all!


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Whohooo for you and then some.... Lets see the happy dance!...

Paragon


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Hip, Hip ... Hooray!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

AWEsome. All excellents!  I felt as excited as you when Bonnie's prelim. came back excellent (crossing fingers on the final). It isn't all that easy to get an excellent in standard poodles and most are thrilled with a good. 

You have much to be doing the happy dance for!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Everything about my little black Prince has been a blessing. Thanks so much!

"Hip, hip hooray"!! I love that and could not be more fitting!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I hit the thanks button, but really needed to hit a HAPPY button!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Paragon said:


> Lets see the happy dance!...
> 
> Paragon


Here's mine... 

:marchmellow: :dancing: :dancing2: :elephant: :llama: :whoo: :bootyshake:

Huge congratulations to Team Arreau on the EXCELLENT news!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> :marchmellow: :dancing: :dancing2: :elephant: :llama: :whoo: :bootyshake:
> 
> Huge congratulations to Team Arreau on the EXCELLENT news!!


LOL! How adorable! Thank you my Friend! xo


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! I was a little dismayed to see so very few "Excellent" hips when I was doing some pedigree research. Sure, a lot of "Good" and a smattering of "Fair," but hey, the breed can use an many "Excellent"s as possible! 

--Q


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I agree. It is something to celebrate getting an excellent. To own THREE excellents is outstanding.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Great news...congrats!


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

WOOOOHOOOOOO! I'm not so good with the animations but I FEEL them! Here .... I did a happy dance joining in with you!!!

That is really a superb accomplishment and testament to your breeding sense and choices... well WELL DONE!! :adore:


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations! What fantastic news!!!! You have a terrific boy!


----------



## Newbie (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Q's heart, eyes and thyroid testing was done today. Heart- normal, eyes- pass, thyroid results will be in in a few weeks. Only a DM swab left to do. YIPPEE!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Congratulations on Quincy's current testing!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations, that's wonderful!


----------

